# Lindberg Snark



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Just picked up the repop of the Lindberg Snark!! Holy Crap! This thing is huge!! Includes 9 crewman Tractor, trailer, ladder and Snark.The Snark itself is 18" long.$25.00 @ the LHS. I'm satisfied,Helped ralph stay in buisiness another day.:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Got an original release in storage somewhere.Allways liked the look of this model.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Did you know the snark mold was made in the 60s but never finished and released till 1988 :thumbsup:

BRIAN


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

you have no idea what awful images passed through my mind reading this thread.

Made me look anyway.

Here's a snark:


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This Snark kit was built in the 1960s, but I don't remember who the kitmaker was. Anyone know?


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks to be the Monogram Snark.

BRIAN


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Boy O Boy....there's some swell scratch build ideas right there daddy O!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

This brings back fond memories. It was one of my very first models but I remember it being smaller than this one.

It must have been the late 50's or early 60's. The local airforce base had one of the real ones on display by the visitors entrance. Our class would take field trips to the airbase. The elementary school I attend was on the side of town where many airman's kids went to school.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It was a Revell kit.


----------

